

US taps data from undersea cables - sysworld
http://www.afr.com/Page/Uuid/06cf41d0-e6ca-11e2-a70e-d7e37254cbcf

======
SpikedCola
Subscription required :(

EDIT A similar article appears to be almost the same, and is free on a number
of news websites:
[http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/agreements...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/agreements-
with-private-companies-protect-us-access-to-cables-data-for-
surveillance/2013/07/06/aa5d017a-df77-11e2-b2d4-ea6d8f477a01_story.html)

